# My new shoulder rig



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

Recently I went looking for a good rig for a full-size 1911, my every day carry. I bought a Galco horizontal that turned out to be a mistake. Nothing wrong with the holster itself but a long barrel gun carried horizontally tends to print unless you're wearing baggy clothing.

I found the answer with a JR Roscoe custom leather vertical rig. Pricey, but well worth it if you carry a lot. Very comfortable, good weight distribution and custom made to body size keeps it tucked in snug. I haven't been this happy with a holster in years.







Only drawback was I ordered it last November...and they are so backed up I just got it last week.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Whoa, calm down there Don Johnson, Next thing we'll know is you traded your truck in for a white Ferrari, stopped wearing socks with your shoes and are rocking a pink sports coat...


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 23, 2016)

Not a shoulder rig, but I do like this one:
"THE MEDINA"™ BWB (Below The Waistband) Deep Concealment Holster


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Not a shoulder rig, but I do like this one:
> "THE MEDINA"™ BWB (Below The Waistband) Deep Concealment Holster



Been planning on ordering that for a while. Waiting on my buddy to give me a full review on it before I order one.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Not a shoulder rig, but I do like this one:
> "THE MEDINA"™ BWB (Below The Waistband) Deep Concealment Holster



Deep concealment, LOL.

No, I wasn't grabbing my junk, I was reaching for my gun, err, pistol.
Yeah, that's what I was doing....:-"


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Whoa, calm down there Don Johnson, Next thing we'll know is you traded your truck in for a white Ferrari, stopped wearing socks with your shoes and are rocking a pink sports coat...


----------



## Centermass (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice Ocoka....but.........I have to point out an inherent flaw (At least for me) with that type of holster with a longer barrel length. It doesn't have a spring loaded fallout groove (Or retention snap) for deployment. Carrying a rig like this, in the upright position, can create problems if your only option is having to withdraw it straight up, and then, out. Being able to rock it forward, withdraw it and get on target, rather than up and out (IMO) speeds the process up a whole lot more and negates hang ups.

Don't get me wrong. l'm not saying the quality of JR's work isn't up to snuff. Bottom line is as long as you're comfortable with it holstered until full presentation when necessary, is what matters most.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Nice Ocoka....but.........I have to point out an inherent flaw (At least for me) with that type of holster with a longer barrel length. It doesn't have a spring loaded fallout groove (Or retention snap) for deployment. Carrying a rig like this, in the upright position, can create problems if your only option is having to withdraw it straight up, and then, out. Being able to rock it forward, withdraw it and get on target, rather than up and out (IMO) speeds the process up a whole lot more and negates hang ups.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. l'm not saying the quality of JR's work isn't up to snuff. Bottom line is as long as you're comfortable with it holstered until full presentation when necessary, is what matters most.




I actually agree with you about this. For many years I carried a stainless Ruger Speed Six snubbie in a butt downward Bianchi leather shoulder holster. You basically just slapped the holster and the gun came out in your hand. It was a great rig for that revolver. It had a leather "pocket" for the trigger guard that kept the gun firmly in place, but for speed draws it was unbeatable.

Right now I'm not that concerned with speed. It's mostly about being able to carry in comfort and having the gun available if I ever need it. As far as retention snap, which to me is another roadblock on the way to the trigger, this Roscoe holster was made specifically for the SA Milspec 1911 with combat sights....and the fit is so perfect I don't foresee the gun coming out unless I want it to.

I prefer shoulder rigs for a number of reasons. Comfort is one, sitting in a car without the gun digging into your groin, side or back is another...and plus I like to look like Don Johnson.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 24, 2016)

I personally don't care for the horizontal rigs. Had a Galco Horizontal rig years ago for my G22, went vertical with a Bianchi 15 and never looked back. The other ones I have for my full frame is a Galco SOB and a IWB. I tailor them depending on outfit, weather etc.  Take a look and you can see the difference w/ the spring loaded groove along w/ the retention snap on the front, rather than on top.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2016)

Centermass said:


> I personally don't care for the horizontal rigs. Had a Galco Horizontal rig years ago for my G22, went vertical with a Bianchi 15 and never looked back. The other ones I have for my full frame is a Galco SOB and a IWB. I tailor them depending on outfit, weather etc.  Take a look and you can see the difference w/ the spring loaded groove along w/ the retention snap on the front, rather than on top.




That _is _nice. The placement of that strap wouldn't be an issue. Nice rig. Is that the Bianchi?


----------



## Centermass (Mar 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> That _is _nice. The placement of that strap wouldn't be an issue. Nice rig. Is that the Bianchi?



Yes. Bianchi X15.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 25, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Yes. Bianchi X15.



I looked at that rig online and couldn't tell if I'd get a proper fit. So I went with custom. But Bianchi was my first stop. My old rig was a Bianchi Scorpio--no longer made--but mine was angled butt down about 45 degrees. You can see the trigger guard pocket I mentioned...very fast pull, straight out.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 25, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Whoa, calm down there Don Johnson, Next thing we'll know is you traded your truck in for a white Ferrari, stopped wearing socks with your shoes and are rocking a pink sports coat...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have been using a Safariland 8 for my glock 17 Safariland 6378 ALS Paddle Holster - STX Plain Black, Right Hand 6378-832-411  w/ Free S&H — 7 models.
It carries pretty high, and conceals easily under jackets, untucked shirts, and even tee shirts.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I looked at that rig online and couldn't tell if I'd get a proper fit. So I went with custom. But Bianchi was my first stop. My old rig was a Bianchi Scorpio--no longer made--but mine was angled butt down about 45 degrees. You can see the trigger guard pocket I mentioned...very fast pull, straight out.



My first off duty holster for a SW Model 19.....this was the most comfortable shoulder holster I ever had.


----------

